# Minor nuisance



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

I swapped my dome light bulbs with LEDs, and since then, it's like my remote isn't responding correctly. The first time you lock/unlock the doors, it responds most of the time . For the second press, you sometimes have to wait up to 5 seconds. I put the normal bulbs back in today, and it works normally. Is this normal with LEDs? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

In my car the dome lights come on slowly and my guess is that if you change the type of globe it could upset the way it works.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Do you have a link of the dome led bulbs you put in your car? I have some in my car and I haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

My LED's come on slow just like the regular bulbs did without any problems with the remote. It might be the brand of led


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't mean the light is slow. The car doesn't respond to the remote with them in. It won't unlock all the doors (2nd press), it won't set the alarm (2nd press). But with the regular bulbs in, you press the button on the remote twice, it unlocks all doors, or locks the doors and sets the alarm. 

Regular bulbs - press, press
LEDs - press, wait 5 seconds, press

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

still sounds like an issue with the type of bulb you put in. Where did you get them and what brand are they?


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

194 LED Bulb - 5 SMD LED Wide Angle Wedge Base | Miniature Wedge Base LEDs | LED Car Bulbs | Super Bright LEDs

I've tested this with the 5 and the 9. Same issue with both.


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

Well.. I ordered some different ones from eBay, everything works normally with them in. Problem solved. Thanks guys 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

LED bulbs are very "noisy" from an electronic noise (interference) perspective. That particular brand may have been interfering with your Cruze's receiver for your fob.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> LED bulbs are very "noisy" from an electronic noise (interference) perspective. That particular brand may have been interfering with your Cruze's receiver for your fob.


*** Slightly OT but somewhat related..... 

Would this also be true for static noise heard over the speakers whenever my park lights are on? 

I installed LED strips in the trunk as mine did not come with the interior trunk light/s. 

or is it another type/kind of noise altogether?



thanks!
phantom


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Phantom, sorry I did not reply sooner. It is possible. You could try unplugging the LEDs to verify. Do you have any LEDs related to your parking lights (turn signals, LED fog light strip, etc.)? Do you have the Pioneer system?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

@ BowtieGuy,


I also installed LED strips for the footwells but recently removed them. 

The trunk/luggage compartment is the only one with LEDs which are tapped/wired into the rear plate lights. 




thanks,
phantom


----------

